# Unterstützte DSL-Geschwindigkeit für DSL-Router ermitteln



## lernen.2007 (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich rauskriegen, wieviel(DSL-Geschwindigkeit) höchstens mein DSL-Router unterstützt?


----------



## ronaldh (14. April 2009)

Um fest zu stellen, ob Dein Router die Bremse ist, könntest Du direkt an das DSL-Modem gehen, und einen Vergleichs-Geschwindigkeitstest machen.

Übrigens habe ich eigentlich das gleiche Problem, da ich vermute, dass mein Router (der stammt noch aus den DSL-Urzeiten, als 768 kBit Ferrari-mäßig waren) einen 10- MBit-WAN-Anschluss hat.

Deshalb will ich demächst genau diesen Test mal durchführen.


----------

